# Seiko Arnie



## Roxyben

View Advert


*Seiko Arnie*

After a Seiko Arnie if anyone has one to sell or preferably trade. The SNJ025P1 model though and not the street series ones or the PADI ones.

Thanks Ben




*Advertiser*

Roxyben



*Date*

05/24/22



*Price or Trade Value*

1.00 GBP



*Category*

Wanted


----------

